# something wrong with Xenia coral



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

my Xenia coral looks like its getting eaten or something. Heads look like their chopped off. and my i have reef safe fish.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

it turns out my blue velvet damsel has been pocking at it for a while. That bastard gave me a hard time to get him out. Had to remove all my rock to get him. lol


----------

